# Killer Wireless-N 1102



## Wolf77 (26. Juli 2011)

Hi, da ich mir einen Asus G74SX hole und unter anderem auf mmorpgs und  egoshooter online zocken will hab ich mir gedacht mir eine 
Killer Wireless-N 1102 karte zu kaufen.
1: passt die eigentlich rein? (anschluss: mini PCI-express)
und 2: bringt die mir was?


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

1) Ja

2) Fallweise etwas geringere Latenzen (zweistelliger ms Bereich)


----------



## Wolf77 (27. Juli 2011)

ok wenn sie reinpasst ist schomal gut 
wirkt sie sich auch auf die reichweite der verbindung zum router aus?


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2011)

Ob sich die Reichweite verbessert hängt davon ab, ob deine jetzige Karte wesentlich schlechter ist; ich weiß es nicht


----------



## MS_Birgit (30. August 2011)

Das wirkt sich in sofern auf die Reichweite aus, dass die höhere Bandbreite erhalten bleibt, auch wenn sie weiter vom Router entfernt ist.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. September 2011)

die karte baut auf einer alten intel 1100er centrino auf. also kann nur 2 antennen nutzen.

ich selber besitze die se karte und möchte sie wieder los werden

die w-lan version hat mit der pci steckkarte vom pc leider nicht viel gemein. hat ne hübsche software die toll ausschaut aber sosnt eigentlich nit viel macht, bzw mit sich machen lässt.

wenn du willst kann meine haben  
ich brauch die nimmer


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2011)

> die karte baut auf einer alten intel 1100er centrino auf. also kann nur 2 antennen nutzen.


 
Nein, sie besitzt einen Qualcomm-Atheros Chip, soweit ich weiß einen AR9392 aus der neuesten Generation

Ein Intel 1100er Centrino W-LAN Modul ist mir auch nicht bekannt

Wenn du drei Antennen willst nimm die Wireless-N 1103



Es gibt durchaus Karten, die sicherlich eine höhere Reichweite ermöglichen, etwa die Ubiquiti SR-71E PCIe Minicard, die Ubiquiti SR71-X Expresscard oder W-LAN Sticks wie den unter Wardrivern beliebten Alfa AWUS036NEH; bei einer externen Lösung ist es auch einfacher möglich eine ordentliche externe Antenne anzuschließen, welche dann auch unabhängig vom PC/Notebook platziert werden kann

Aber maximale Reichweite ist nicht die Hauptaufgabe der Killer Wireless-N 1102 und 1103; ihr wichtigstes Feature ist das Reduzieren des Pings und das funktioniert durchaus und jedenfalls besser als mit jeder anderen W-LAN Karte



> die w-lan version hat mit der pci steckkarte vom pc leider nicht viel gemein.


 
Nein, hat sie tatsächlich nicht; dennoch ist sie nicht schlecht


----------

